# Alex Grey - Ganesha / Shiva Blotter Artwork LSD



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

i got a hold of some of this at wakarusa this year.....

im not kidding....
ONLY 2 tabs will get you rocked.

and when I say rocked....i mean rocked!!!!

i believe each tab had at least 150-200 micrograms each.

was this the first time I got a hold of some needlepoint or fluff????
i think soooooo!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

the above image is what the back looked like


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice Job buddy ...
Before the dark forces make a reply and tell YOU that the RED* Shiva* are better that the BlUE ones ... it is not true !!
Great Find buddy ... I am so stoked FOR YOU !

[video=youtube;TiCUjA3Sk4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiCUjA3Sk4I[/video]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 8, 2011)

Same tabs that I have, I`m no acid pro but I keep wanting to say these tabs are over 100ug! They are quite popular in the UK and guys on bluelight were talking about then being 150ug`s too. One of them rocks me off, maximum I took was 1.5... 0.5 at first and 1 an hour later. It was a nice ride for me 

They have exactly the same print and the ganesha on the back. VERY good stuff IMO 

My friend has took 2.5 of these tabs along with 3 datura seeds about 4 hours ago from now. He came on chat at one point said "wow" and dissapeared. I`m quite interested as to what hes going to experience, its going to be very intense for him for sure!! His phone is now off and I am slightly worried!! He is fairly experienced and into the whole yoga thing too, I have a strong feeling his having fun and a slight worry in me. I have an exam so couldn`t join him, just let him know I would come over and sit him if he was in need. 

I`ll keep it updated on how he does when I find out though


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 8, 2011)

My friend brought 25 of these home for me from a roadtrip out west, I haven't gotten them yet but they are supposedly waiting just twenty minutes away in a tupperware in a fridge.

I didn't know they were that high, I'll let you all know how mine turn out in a bit when I get some time to my own.


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 8, 2011)

god its been years ... you think 44 is too old for acid ? havnt done any since like 1986 lol


hell i'd probally have a coronary or something


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> god its been years ... you think 44 is too old for acid ? havnt done any since like 1986 lol
> 
> 
> hell i'd probally have a coronary or something


I don't think you can ever be too old for L.


If you look back upon the memories with wonder and interest, then I'm _quite sure_ you will have another amazing experience.


It's all about if your UP for it or not.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, look at Albert Hoffman. He did LSD many times after his 40th and he lived to 102 years old.

Not saying it will impugn longevity, but it does necessarily not.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> god its been years ... you think 44 is too old for acid ? havnt done any since like 1986 lol
> 
> 
> hell i'd probally have a coronary or something


I believe YOU should EAT Some LSD* Immediately* SIR !!
OR ALL is Lost 4 EVER for YOU ... !!







No one gets coronary from LSD !!


----------



## NP88 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> god its been years ... you think 44 is too old for acid ? havnt done any since like 1986 lol
> 
> 
> hell i'd probally have a coronary or something


I always wonder what my stance on psychedelics will be when I am a fully matured adult with children... It wasn't until my freshman year of college that I realized that psychedelics do not turn you into a dirty hippy! And it wasn't until 2 years ago that I had my first experience with hallucinatory substances, so I'm fairly new in the field.

I must say, I am in love with acid. It has everything I am looking for in a substance. Pot used to be my only true love, but I realize it isn't all that insightful of a substance to take. It does smell and taste great, though, of course. I think i will be smoking pot for the rest of my life. I'm not sure if I will have the desire to trip when I'm older. My parents smoked weed when they were my age. I'm pretty sure they were stoners like myself. Now, my mom smokes regularly and my dad will occasionally take a puff. I suspect that they have dabbled with acid, but they won't admit it.

I don't remember who said it, but there was a great quote that I read on this forum... It went something like... "in the sixties, we used to take drugs to make the world seem strange. Now we take drugs to make the world seem more normal"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

i love every single one of your responses....EVERYONE.



seriously.

i also came back with some kool aid man blotters.
i ate two the last day at wakarusa and didnt do shit.
im writing it off to my tolerance being shot from the festivities. after all. i did eat a lot of lsd and molly the few days before.
i got about 20 hits left.
anyone heard anything about these lil fuckers?
i know its kind of up in the air but i thought id ask.
i just hope these kool aid tabs are not bunk.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> god its been years ... you think 44 is too old for acid ? havnt done any since like 1986 lol
> 
> 
> hell i'd probally have a coronary or something


NO ONE is EVER too OLD to experience LSD.

hell....maybe its even GOOD for YOU


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)

BBQ did YOU take the product for a test RUN ?
How is it at bar with House WOW ?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2011)

Puffer, where did he go?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 8, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Same tabs that I have, I`m no acid pro but I keep wanting to say these tabs are over 100ug! They are quite popular in the UK and guys on bluelight were talking about then being 150ug`s too. One of them rocks me off, maximum I took was 1.5... 0.5 at first and 1 an hour later. It was a nice ride for me
> 
> They have exactly the same print and the ganesha on the back. VERY good stuff IMO
> 
> ...


theres dots and hoffmans about in uk atm  come to london for a party


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> BBQ did YOU take the product for a test RUN ?
> IS how is it at bar with House WOW ?


i did take the product for a test run when i believe my tolerance was shot.
so I definately am going to wait a week before I test the product again.



> IS how is it at bar with House WOW ?


im sorry....im not understanding your above sentence


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow As IN white ON white aka fluff. Wow


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

im sorry.
i got confused with HOUSE.

i know what wow is kind sir.
thank you for clarification.
but I have never gotten wow, fluff, white fluff, or even needlepoint.

i believe this to be the first time.
so i cannot compare.

lets just say the LSD i am used to...
you need to take 3 or 4 hits to get an effect compared to ONE alex grey blue shiva blotter tabs.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 8, 2011)

Have fun man, wish I could get my hands on some of those!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> im sorry.
> i got confused with HOUSE.
> 
> i know what wow is kind sir.
> ...



That was my experience with the good shit vs. the weak shit.

I have my buddy a 5 strip of the strongest WOW I received at the time..on the east coast, and he reported that one of those WoW fluffs was like 3-4 hits of his local shit.

The NP I have is like 1.5x as strong as the strongest WoW fluff I had. I take 2 hits of this NP and it's like 3.5-4 hits of WoW fluff... stronnng shit


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 8, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> the above image is what the back looked like


i havent seen blotter that looked like that in over a decade... nice find.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> That was my experience with the good shit vs. the weak shit.
> 
> I have my buddy a 5 strip of the strongest WOW I received at the time..on the east coast, and he reported that one of those WoW fluffs was like 3-4 hits of his local shit.
> 
> The NP I have is like 1.5x as strong as the strongest WoW fluff I had. I take 2 hits of this NP and it's like 3.5-4 hits of WoW fluff... stronnng shit


KIDs ... U know how good Some of the LSD Me and Uncle *Verde* get ??
It's this GOOD !!

[video=youtube;Eg1u7L6ZJfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg1u7L6ZJfc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 8, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Wow As IN white ON white aka fluff. Wow


the best lucy i ever had in my life was greatful dead white blotter, aka WoW

ui havent seen any since the mid 90's


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> KIDs ... U know how good Some of the LSD Me and Uncle *Verde* get ??
> It's this GOOD !!
> 
> [video=youtube;Eg1u7L6ZJfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg1u7L6ZJfc&feature=related[/video]



Exactly like that. 


The bike rides through the park around the lake on 2 NP surely generated much laughter...

Difficult to keep yourself together as people walk past.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 8, 2011)

i had the blue shivas a few months back, very potent. 2 hits was to much for me. i dropped 2 at warped tour last year and i couldnt even get up out of my seat for about 4 hours.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 8, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> theres dots and hoffmans about in uk atm  come to london for a party


Added you as a friend, nice to know some ongoings in the UK  I`m in Yorkshire but do pop over to London sometimes 

I spoke to my buddy who ingested 2.5 of these tabs along with 3 datura seeds. He said they are a great potentiator for the LSD and advises it! Quite a hefty trip he said  

We have an interesting paralell going, I tripped last night and he tripped today and we thought of the same thing. I took 140mg`s of ketamine last night and started thinking deeply... It wasn`t all at once. He thought about this in a different way than me, but the point agrees 

When we have a thought about doing something in the future, say we methaphorically get a "crystal ball" out and start forseeing the future and start imagining ourselves in the 3rd person. The K really put some "!!" on a fact. The fact is when we look in this "crystal ball" we can imagine ourselves in the situation, and if we aren`t careful we imagine ourselves with a sad look on our face to whats happening. I realised that when we decide to not go and do something, its because in this vision through our "crystal ball" we imagine ourselves reacting negatively to what we forsee happening. This was quite interesting, there is no reason to not go and do something... An inspiring thought, I`m sure a lot of people already have this idea and a lot of people do it naturally... That wasn`t my case though  

In other words I was looking at this as Mission Eliminate Unhappiness  Destroying a thought pattern I gained from being in a period of depression in the past!

Related to the thread in a way that a donkey relates to a cat  Hope it made sense


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Have fun man, wish I could get my hands on some of those!


you will someday here soon.

I CAN FEEL IT~~~~~~


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)

*140mg`s of ketamine last night ... wow .... Tenner !!
I must have done it just as much ... I felt you Presence !!


*


----------



## maganza (Jun 8, 2011)

Where did u get those? Some guys brought a bunch of those from amsterdam..remember the same pattners and they where called ganesh.

When i took it we went into an abandoned building and up at the top we could sit on the top of the elevator (on top of the concrete) that had a sort of temple cover above our heads..best sunrise i have ever seen simply amazing stuff..

i also remember that the birds flying by in the morning looked like blue pixels flying around.


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 8, 2011)

Hell yeah these are pretty decent. I still have like half a sheet left of it . I wish I could say 2 gets me off.... but it seemed like 4 was the magic number. Now the microdots going around..... those are the strongest I've had in years.

I think the greys were tested at around 90-120 ug. felt stronger though.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

you probably didnt get a strong batch then.

lol


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 8, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> you probably didnt get a strong batch then.
> 
> lol


mmm, nah. It usually takes 5-6 hits of most blotters these days. I just have a high tolerance. 2 would make me trip.... just not enough to be satisfied. If you did the shit I did... you would have a high tolerance as well.

I'm also the guy that loads up 150mg DMT at a time. if that clears anything up. Though I never get it all before being blasted away. but I try!


----------



## maganza (Jun 8, 2011)

Two halves from that ganesh blotter that i took 3 hours apart made me trip like crazy..i cant imagine 2. they just seem to keep getting stronger and bigger.

Once i took one dalai lama of those big ones and just spaced off..i dont know if smoking a lot of hash on the onset maybe messed up the high but i was just gone..i could not recognize the house i was in, remember my name or even my parents name..its like evertyhing had just been reseted..my head was just a highway of information and i was kind of lost on the couch trying to grasp some..i remember texting the guy who sold me telling him i had just created a new world hehe. So whats the deal do i have a low tolerance or does smoking a lot of hash mess it up? 

Because my best trip ever was in a small trance party next to a dam on hoffmans. i did not smoke at all and it was amazing, like i went into a cartoon world


----------



## IAm5toned (Jun 8, 2011)

i need some of you guys's connections lol


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 8, 2011)

maganza said:


> Two halves from that ganesh blotter that i took 3 hours apart made me trip like crazy..i cant imagine 2. they just seem to keep getting stronger and bigger.
> 
> Once i took one dalai lama of those big ones and just spaced off..i dont know if smoking a lot of hash on the onset maybe messed up the high but i was just gone..i could not recognize the house i was in, remember my name or even my parents name..its like evertyhing had just been reseted..my head was just a highway of information and i was kind of lost on the couch trying to grasp some..i remember texting the guy who sold me telling him i had just created a new world hehe. So whats the deal do i have a low tolerance or does smoking a lot of hash mess it up?
> 
> Because my best trip ever was in a small trance party next to a dam on hoffmans. i did not smoke at all and it was amazing, like i went into a cartoon world in a


Well, the last few years, the hoffmans have been pretty much the weakest lsd around (they were super super killer most years.... or maybe I've gotten stronger). You probably don't have a low tolerance... just a regular one. Keep doing it and get used to the effects, and lose all fear of everything, then tolerance shoots up. Tolerance is pretty much subjective.... two people could take the same amount... and reach the same level, but one person might perceive it as being a mild trip, as the other thinks it's the most intense ever.


----------



## maganza (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes i also think i have a normal tolerance because i go very positive into it and embrace the high, but that dalai lama trip was just weird and different from all the other trips..i remember rolling two huge joints on the onset of some very good pakistani hash..and then smoking a few more joints along the trip.

i have read around the internet that weed/hash boosts the high but can also mush it up and many times i have felt like it did not mix well with the acid, like the negative things from weed like paranoia or confusion kind of hazed the lsd by bringing negative vibes..thats the only explanation i find for that weird high..because i have always took one hit and always got very different results depending on how much i have smoked.

At the end of that trip things started getting weird like i was on it for a long time and i wanted to get out..i did and came back to normal reality but accidently my small freak out, freaked a friend out and things did not end well for him tripping badly thinking he needed medical assistance, because just like him i felt a sort of physical pain at the end but just coped with it remembering it was the acid.

So whats your opinion on combining lsd and weed? might i be on to something that could explain why i cant take more than one hit?


----------



## maganza (Jun 8, 2011)

and yes i am aware that hoffmans are the weakest around..but i believe they might have been something we get here called centenary hoffmans to celebrate his 100th birthday (they are quite stronger than normal ones), anyways it was strange how amazing it was since i always smoke a decent amount of hash on trips and that time we had nothing to smoke and still topped all my other trips when it comes to visuals, laughter, sound, being one with nature everything..


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 8, 2011)

> you will someday here soon.
> 
> I CAN FEEL IT~~~~~~


God I hope so, those blotters look freakingly delicious. Yes, I just made up a word for you. Lol, the best I ever got was probably a liquid type I got a few years back. Not sure what the name was any more, but all I know is 7 drops was waaaayyyyyyyyyy to much. I wold move my hand in front of my face and it would like stay printed everywhere like on a fucked up computer screen and I was like painting with the hands that I saw everywhere.. Jesus, that was the most wild acid ride


----------



## Tenner (Jun 9, 2011)

maganza said:


> Yes i also think i have a normal tolerance because i go very positive into it and embrace the high, but that dalai lama trip was just weird and different from all the other trips..i remember rolling two huge joints on the onset of some very good pakistani hash..and then smoking a few more joints along the trip.
> 
> i have read around the internet that weed/hash boosts the high but can also mush it up and many times i have felt like it did not mix well with the acid, like the negative things from weed like paranoia or confusion kind of hazed the lsd by bringing negative vibes..thats the only explanation i find for that weird high..because i have always took one hit and always got very different results depending on how much i have smoked.
> 
> ...


The last time I tripped I was smoking some hash in a glass on a pin. Took half of those shivas and didn`t feel it in an hour so I said fair enough and took close to another tab, I was confused on the dose and time the whole time, found a piece of lsd on the floor in the morning and never worked out quite what I took and what I didn`t  I still had intent to go to my lessons the next day (which never happned). I kept on smoking and then the half tab was up and running and I realised the next one was yet to kick in. Was quite the ride for me but I finished at least a gram of hash that night, it was lovely to have the hash, it was the mellow kind  It was a little tricky to start the trip high though, but nothing that much, just had to lie down on the ground, face all my thoughts, then boat afloat again and smoke coming out the chimney  Wasn`t quite what I wanted indoors at night though, having the chance to step outside is much better  Inside seems to be comfortable, but its more fun to face the outdoors and hold onto your trip when your around people  End up meeting my flatmates when I`m walking down to the park with their parents while tripping balls... "Oh hey guys, hey!! I`m just going to the park for a walk"  Mr. Obvious 

I do agree that LSD and weed don`t agree sometimes though, I have lit a spliff and put it out after 2 drags just from the feeling of a bad vibe. Its like Lucy saying I want you, whose that other girl your hanging out with?! She be up for threesomes sometime but she don`t like that crazy skunk girl too much


----------



## `Dave (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha got the same blotters as your last pic! got told they were 130 each but yeah munched two and I was foooked  its lush acid


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 9, 2011)

that looks amazing good sir.

I need to get my hands on some good L before i go to edc.


----------



## Martins (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh boner, i want to get my hands on that stuff looks really good


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I dont think lsd has ever given me that big of a boner. I can't even imagine if I ate one. MY BONER WOULD BE FUCKING GIGANTIC!


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 9, 2011)

I saw you said you got these from a person from kentucky in your other post. I am in louisville kentucky and i also tried these blotters and it was my first time trying acid. It was amazing. I also saw shpongle on half a hit of this stuff. Also amazing lol


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 9, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Yeah I dont think lsd has ever given me that big of a boner. I can't even imagine if I ate one. MY BONER WOULD BE FUCKING GIGANTIC!


hahahahaha awesome!


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 9, 2011)

`Dave said:


> Haha got the same blotters as your last pic! got told they were 130 each but yeah munched two and I was foooked  its lush acid


which pic are you talkin about?


----------



## `Dave (Jun 10, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> which pic are you talkin about?


the ganesha's mmm tasty  i was suprised how much more I was tripping off two from just taking one like a week before


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 10, 2011)

yea they were very good.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 10, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> yea they were very good.


Agreed! I passed on 2 tabs to friends last night and they were quite happy


----------



## Russo1987 (Jun 28, 2011)

who can send this to me!


----------



## NP88 (Jun 28, 2011)

You're dreamin' bro!


Anyway... Do people put out fake blotters, like people make fake rolls of the good pills? Have people been known to put lower quality acid, research chemicals, or even nothing on shiva's , or other popular blotters?


----------



## weasels911 (Jun 28, 2011)

NP88 said:


> You're dreamin' bro!
> 
> 
> Anyway... Do people put out fake blotters, like people make fake rolls of the good pills? Have people been known to put lower quality acid, research chemicals, or even nothing on shiva's , or other popular blotters?


Yes, people are shitty. If a certain art becomes popular, people will look to profit off of that. So much bunk white paper gets sold as acid at festivals it is ridiculous. Last weekend I got a free half a tab of blotter that looked exactly like these Alex Grey's. I didn't feel much, but I was already on a strong dose of M1 and 4-ho-met. I do remember it being a little bitter though...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jun 28, 2011)

there have been a few studies about LSD and how it helps with i dont know what disorders, but the woman who came out as the patient, was by no means, young!




Jeffdt1966 said:


> god its been years ... you think 44 is too old for acid ? havnt done any since like 1986 lol
> 
> 
> hell i'd probally have a coronary or something


----------



## Love Is The Law (Jul 10, 2011)

I recently bought 100 of the Ganeshas, and was tripping with some friends for almost every day of the last two weeks. I did lots of acid during the nineties, had two sessions the year before last (after a nine year break), and this was the first time since.

The difference to previous sessions couldn't have been much larger. We started with half a tab each while we were clubbing and then settled at a friend's place, which become our &#8216;base&#8217; for most of the next two weeks. None of us experienced any major visuals, but instead the trip was accompanied by an incredible clarity of mind, and there was a huge amount of love floating through the air. For me it was an incredibly therapeutic experience (I have had a pretty messed up life due to a large amount of personal issues), and I am feeling extremely grateful for those two weeks. I was wondering whether the blotters are possibly not very strong, because after just a short while any of us could take some and then get on with everyday tasks (in the past, the &#8216;normal&#8217; world used to freak me out), talk to strangers, or even go to sleep, but after reading some of the posts on here, it seems that I was wrong about that one. Is it really possible to build up a tolerance that quickly, or was it being in an environment in which I felt that I could completely trust people with my innermost thoughts, which made the difference?

Anyway, despite the confusing experiences I had in the past when I was tripping, I KNEW that there was something which would draw me to acid again one day, and I am very happy that my expectations were more than met!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 10, 2011)

LoveIsTheLaw....

i am glad you got to experience the ganeshas.
if they were the blue ones they were true whtie fluff.

that crystal has that 'love floating through the air' feeling.

it is BEAUTIFUL!!!

congrats friend!


----------



## maganza (Jul 10, 2011)

Now this is a big coincidence..once again i stumbled upon these blotters, are they circling the world or something? Amazing how so many people in different countries have them..

The first guy i got them from called them ganesh which is kind of obvious b/c of the pic in the back..the ones i got some days ago he said it was double dipped with alex grey and shiva..

What info do you have on this BBQ? 

Btw only took half and tripped balls..but no visuals..


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 10, 2011)

:double dipped, probably just means the person put 2 drops on the blotter intead of the usual one. Not many people straght up dip their sheet in liquid. That would be super potent.

The ganeshas are good. I'm probably gonna have to break down n buy some more........ supposed to get vials soon........ but impatience.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 10, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> :double dipped, probably just means the person put 2 drops on the blotter intead of the usual one. Not many people straght up dip their sheet in liquid. That would be super potent.
> 
> The ganeshas are good. I'm probably gonna have to break down n buy some more........ supposed to get vials soon........ but impatience.


small squares of paper will only hold so many micro grams....


----------



## FamilyFarmer (Jul 11, 2011)

Heatless....Glad you had a great time at Waka!!! My wife and I loved every second of it...Did you happen to catch Big G set on Sun Morning? Shit was SICK...I wish we could have met up...

Check this out....I dont know if you heard about Harvest Fest there...Theyve had it for years, but this is the 2nd year Yonder has put it on. Last year it was so fuckin fun...And the turn out was incredible. Same crowd....just different time of the year. I'm sure you remember how hot Waka was. Just think about coming back down in the fall. 

But anyway...they are capping off the attendence this year at 7500...So it makes it such a more family vibe than the craziness of Waka...You should def think about coming back. Ive got a buddy from Denver who is making his way back here for it because he heard it was better than Waka.


----------



## fugster (Jul 11, 2011)

Yo man, they are bunk. I registered on this today just because I saw this. My friend and I bought those the second night and didn't feel a thing. The next night however, we found the Grey's and were in heaven. We also had the same guy have the same Alex's and pindot Kesey's at the electric forest which was just ridiculous in the amount of head stash L that was going around btw. I believe each Grey is 180, but I'm not really sure, you can never be unless you talk to the dropper. But def more than just your average. Hope this was insightful I guess I'll be around from now on.



HeatlessBBQ said:


> i love every single one of your responses....EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Love Is The Law (Jul 11, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LoveIsTheLaw....
> 
> i am glad you got to experience the ganeshas.
> if they were the blue ones they were true whtie fluff.
> ...


They were indeed the ones pictured above, blue with b&w Ganeshas on the back.

Now I'm going through a bit of a painful phase because I decided to sort out some stuff once I'd finished tripping, and I've been opening all those letters from solicitors, debt collectors, the bank wanting to close my account etc.  not sure who said that acid puts you out of touch with reality, as life seems more real than it's ever been before!


----------



## NirvAnamation (Jul 11, 2011)

I had 170ug needle point for a long time, it was good shit. I got some of the Shiva just today in fact! Looking forward to trying it ~.~


----------



## brett11253 (Jul 11, 2011)

Im so jealous of all of you


----------



## CheesePlease419 (Jul 12, 2011)

FamilyFarmer said:


> Heatless....Glad you had a great time at Waka!!! My wife and I loved every second of it...Did you happen to catch Big G set on Sun Morning? Shit was SICK...I wish we could have met up...
> 
> Check this out....I dont know if you heard about Harvest Fest there...Theyve had it for years, but this is the 2nd year Yonder has put it on. Last year it was so fuckin fun...And the turn out was incredible. Same crowd....just different time of the year. I'm sure you remember how hot Waka was. Just think about coming back down in the fall.
> 
> But anyway...they are capping off the attendence this year at 7500...So it makes it such a more family vibe than the craziness of Waka...You should def think about coming back. Ive got a buddy from Denver who is making his way back here for it because he heard it was better than Waka.


Hey bro, i completely agree, I had to miss waka this year (new job, 2 legit 2 quit), but I am def making harvest again. Mulberry's so amazing, ya know the whole mountain is on top of shit tons of quartz..magical place..and the family vibe and good peoples during harvest are unmatched..the crowd is even better i would venture to say than waka, just b/c you miss out on all the younger somewhat immature raver kids that sometimes show up (not hating, just the nature of festival crowds). I think its the fact that its all bluegrass..its the only fest that if i had a kid i would bring him/her to. good vibes, good folks, good music, good beer..what more can ya ask for? and also the VIP is totally worth it..it was only $150 more and i got free food, free boulevard beer and front row all weekend...yonder rages. : ) see ya there brotha.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

CheesePlease419 said:


> Hey bro, i completely agree, I had to miss waka this year (new job, 2 legit 2 quit), but I am def making harvest again. Mulberry's so amazing, ya know the whole mountain is on top of shit tons of quartz..magical place..and the family vibe and good peoples during harvest are unmatched..the crowd is even better i would venture to say than waka, just b/c you miss out on all the younger somewhat immature raver kids that sometimes show up (not hating, just the nature of festival crowds). I think its the fact that its all bluegrass..its the only fest that if i had a kid i would bring him/her to. good vibes, good folks, good music, good beer..what more can ya ask for? and also the VIP is totally worth it..it was only $150 more and i got free food, free boulevard beer and front row all weekend...yonder rages. : ) see ya there brotha.


i find this post FULL of positivity and factual information.
+rep

i have been to MANY shows, raves and events and this was THE FIRST TIME I always had access to FREE WATER AT ALL TIMES!!!!

i have never felt so much love.
so much peace.
of course there were some fuckers out there but that is expected.

wakarusa music festival is THE closest way to get in touch to our "woodstock" side.
seriously.
waka is like woodstock

a very pure experience with a psychedelic explosion of peace, connection, love, happiness, and celebration.

many lives are changed each year at wakarusa...


> Mulberry's so amazing, ya know the whole mountain is on top of shit tons of quartz..magical place


anyone and everyone should attend this festival.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 12, 2011)

Dude ... I have a feeling that I might be missing out on a GOOD thing.
In perspective ... of unfolding things ... taking into consideration MY current state.
I am seriously considering tagging along next year.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

CheesePlease419 said:


> Hey bro, i completely agree, I had to miss waka this year (new job, 2 legit 2 quit), but I am def making harvest again. Mulberry's so amazing, ya know the whole mountain is on top of shit tons of quartz..magical place..and the family vibe and good peoples during harvest are unmatched..the crowd is even better i would venture to say than waka, just b/c you miss out on all the younger somewhat immature raver kids that sometimes show up (not hating, just the nature of festival crowds). I think its the fact that its all bluegrass..its the only fest that if i had a kid i would bring him/her to. good vibes, good folks, good music, good beer..what more can ya ask for? and also the VIP is totally worth it..it was only $150 more and i got free food, free boulevard beer and front row all weekend...yonder rages. : ) see ya there brotha.


i think I will be purchasing tickets for Harvest music festival this weekend!!!!!

I shall see there!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Dude ... I have a feeling that I might be missing out on a GOOD thing.
> In perspective ... of unfolding things ... taking into consideration MY current state.
> I am seriously considering tagging along next year.


YOU MUST!!

hey!!!
tag along with us to Harvest!!!!

=D

WE'D LOVE for YOU to join US

doesnt matter what state you are in.
this experience CANNOT beat anything.
specially if you roll with the right people.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 13, 2011)

Brother ... I do not even live in your country !
If YOU speak of those states ...
But I can use my Portal to get there ...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 13, 2011)

hhmmmmm.....
how strange....
i put that portal background as my desktop background YESTERDAY from the Needle Me This Eeye Candy thread.

coincidence!!!!

but i know you can use YOUR portal to jump from place to place....yes you live in a different country but
that dont mean shit!!!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 13, 2011)

Q nothing is *coincidental with YOU and I as variables in THIS algorithm called life ...*

I am surprised U still use the word 'strange' ... in reference to things I post =)
Just wait till the second act !







_What means quite a bit ... is the fact that some of my cancer meds have to be kept on ice 24/7 ...
Traveling in such state ...as per having to a carry 'mini' portable fridge on MY BATMAN belt ... is tedious !_


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 13, 2011)

I know I put it in my slideshow too!!

Sorry I haven't been following closely to have an opinion on anything said here.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 14, 2011)

Seems like these and Needlepoint have been really popular lately... Wonder what the deal is... Hope it stays like this forever. Although chances are if you can stock up on good dose you might as well so your set for the next 4-5 years atleast...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 15, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Seems like these and Needlepoint have been really popular lately... Wonder what the deal is... Hope it stays like this forever. Although chances are if you can stock up on good dose you might as well so your set for the next 4-5 years atleast...


i came across some amber liquid.

i wish I could find some Needlepoint.

its been pretty dry in my parts since a buddy got busted with a few grams of crystal LSD.


----------



## FamilyFarmer (Jul 15, 2011)

So...Its going to be so fuckin on at Harvest this year...Lets all meet up this year and compare our research!! That way we will all make sure to have ONLY the best festival Wheaties on site!!!! 

I'm going to set it off right with YMSB and Panic off of Beale Street in Memphis on the the first of October...Yonder Mnt Harvest Fest the 3rd wk and then Pretty Lights and BIG G the Saturday night of HALLOWEEN WEEKEND!!!!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 15, 2011)

its a little soon to be trying to meet to with members bro. no offense but your barely at 25 post and you havent earned or lost and trusr yet. its a golden road to devotion man.


----------



## FamilyFarmer (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyway...Ill be alright with the my "family" at these events...thats the beauty of these gatherings. The people you spend the four days with, sharing and celebrating, will grow each year with attending.

I dont recall asking for any favors or offering any either. Just a friendly gesture and hospitality for attending these wonderful gatherings in my home state. 

And by the way...theres a reason my "Post Count" is not high...I have a serious job and loving family to raise and provide for. I do enjoy learning and reading the may discussions taking place on these forums. But I also loath some of the immature nonsense that some members chide in with. And I feel only the need to respond to threads I feel meaningful and, or when I need help with project I am involved with. But anyways...No Worries....


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 15, 2011)

i understand man. i meant no offense by it, just rapping.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 23, 2011)

You should go to a book store and get an alex grey book.

Or torrent.

Or buy some blotter from ebay.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn Heatless that fucking sucks for your friend. Hella sad... 


Seems like these blott's are going around EVERYWHERE!!! Wish someone come through my area haha.


----------



## razorbackred (Jul 25, 2011)

i had the same ones at waka, i had 2 left and split it with my buddy, usually never trip hard on just 1 dose but thats all i needed


----------



## Anish (Jul 25, 2011)

These are being sold as "cosmic ganeshas" in India. Bought 3 hits. Acid is expensive here.


----------



## Full Circle (Jul 25, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> You should go to a book store and get an alex grey book.
> 
> Or torrent.
> 
> Or buy some blotter from ebay.


Blotter from Ebay ??? LOL You talk about getting arrested fast ! Never heard of LSD on Ebay LOL


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 25, 2011)

i think he meant just the sheets man. haha.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 25, 2011)

Anish said:


> These are being sold as "cosmic ganeshas" in India. Bought 3 hits. Acid is expensive here.


Seriously? 


These things have damn near made it across the entire globe. Seriously have flooded the U.S. with them, Apparently eurpope, and now india? Damn!


How much is Lsd in India if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 25, 2011)

ive always wanted to go to India. from everything ive seen and read, i really think that its the place for me. i frequently dream of just running away and living out the rest of my life there.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 25, 2011)

That would be legit bandit... I always though Nepal would be really cool to.. Probably the best hash to..


----------



## Anish (Jul 29, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> These things have damn near made it across the entire globe. Seriously have flooded the U.S. with them, Apparently eurpope, and now india? Damn!
> ...


My guy was selling it for Rs 1000 a hit which is about $25





I gave him Rs 1000 and 2 gm of salvia 5x and got 3 hits






He keeps getting different acid every time. Looney tunes, Red alien, Dalai lamas etc. 

Its expensive here so I always exchange it with something I have instead of cash. Hashish is really cheap though.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn that's expensive but not to bad... Id expect to pay a lot more in a place like India... Id think L was next to impossible to come by out their..

Id be doing the same thing if i was you... How much does hashish run for out their?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 31, 2011)

i like the ring of cheap hash. sounds good to the ears.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i like the ring of cheap hash. sounds good to the ears.


I heard a story of 2 fellas going to Africa for a holiday wanting to score some hash. They hand a guy $50 or something and he says he can get them what they want but no quantity was discussed. They propably guessed $50 would get them far in this country and just chilled out.

And the dude comes back with a pound of hash!! They were shocked and took it. 

They exceeded their original time of stay by a couple of months and had to give away half of it though 

I wish I could hand my guy an note not knowing if I was getting 10 grams or 100 grams


----------



## wineart (Jul 31, 2011)

I am almost 60 yrs old. I haven't dosed since the Halloween Dead Show at Radio City. Recently have been interested in acid again after so many years. I have been smoking DMT a little here and there. No breaktrough as I have been alone and a little clumsy by the second hit. I just made a couple of grams fresh a few nights ago and its still in the freezer. I think I can trade some DMT for acid as the Dead/Furthur just passed through. What should I look for in clean visuals (paper, tabs, window pane, etc...)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2011)

Anish said:


> My guy was selling it for Rs 1000 a hit which is about $25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah thats not bad though. I'd pay $25 US for a hit of good L. I couldn't even put a price on a good acid trip!


----------



## Tenner (Aug 1, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> hell yeah thats not bad though. I'd pay $25 US for a hit of good L. I couldn't even put a price on a good acid trip!


I`m with you Verde. I respect the trip like taking a trip abroad and it costs a fraction of the money lol 

Goes pretty abroad too 

(hows the head, whats the mg`s?)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 1, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I`m with you Verde. I respect the trip like taking a trip abroad and it costs a fraction of the money lol
> 
> Goes pretty abroad too
> 
> (hows the head, whats the mg`s?)



the mgs? i dont know it was like 2 inches long by like 6mm thick... no more than 100 though


i'm too lazy to cut the parchment paper and bust out the balance


----------



## Tenner (Aug 1, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> the mgs? i dont know it was like 2 inches long by like 6mm thick... no more than 100 though
> 
> 
> i'm too lazy to cut the parchment paper and bust out the balance


Nice  

I don`t bother with parchment just tip K on scales roll over with pipe, scrape pipe with a small piece of plastic, scrape up the line split in two and wooo!!! 

But I came to realise its all about the repetitions


----------



## heir proctor (Aug 1, 2011)

wineart said:


> I am almost 60 yrs old. I haven't dosed since the Halloween Dead Show at Radio City. Recently have been interested in acid again after so many years. I have been smoking DMT a little here and there. No breaktrough as I have been alone and a little clumsy by the second hit. I just made a couple of grams fresh a few nights ago and its still in the freezer. I think I can trade some DMT for acid as the Dead/Furthur just passed through. What should I look for in clean visuals (paper, tabs, window pane, etc...)


I'm sure you'll be able to find someone willing to make that trade! Blotters will probably be the most common form. Good luck.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Aug 1, 2011)

good luck man. im sure you will be able to make a trade. and we want pics. ive never had the chance to see a concert of that magnitude before. hopefully they come through houston on tour. does anyone know if they are?


----------



## wineart (Aug 1, 2011)

Let me tell you, don't miss FURTHUR. They are on Facebook and all of thier setlists are there and each and everyshow was facinating. I was lucky enough to hang with the band for several nights during the NE tour. They have 200+ songs on thier songlist so they aren't doing many repeats except for maybe Festival Settings (Gathering of the Vibes, All Good Music Festival, etc.) Phil especially has gotten so much better through the years, or maybe it's the sobriety?




mescalinebandit420 said:


> good luck man. im sure you will be able to make a trade. and we want pics. ive never had the chance to see a concert of that magnitude before. hopefully they come through houston on tour. does anyone know if they are?


----------



## antimatt3r (Aug 8, 2011)

have these same exact Ganesha alex gray hits, everyone has them worldwide it seems there was a SHITLOAD of these made. however I persoally think it may be an rc due to the taste on the paper and the somewhat speedy effect. crazy everyone has these now everywhere


----------



## wineart (Aug 8, 2011)

antimatt3r said:


> have these same exact Ganesha alex gray hits, everyone has them worldwide it seems there was a SHITLOAD of these made. however I persoally think it may be an rc due to the taste on the paper and the somewhat speedy effect. crazy everyone has these now everywhere


Hate to sound dumb, but what is rc?


----------



## Anish (Aug 8, 2011)

wineart said:


> Hate to sound dumb, but what is rc?


Research chemical.

These ganeshas are lsd. RC's take a 2-3 hours to kick in. thats what i have heard.
Can anyone tell me about the potency and quality? My guy must have some more left.


----------



## Kiokrassi (Aug 8, 2011)

i've heard ganesha's and shivas doseed low and havea taste, yet still are lsd. to me this is highly disturbing that the lsd has a bitter taste..


----------



## Love Is The Law (Sep 3, 2011)

I recently volunteered at a small local festival, and had as many Ganeshas with me as I was able to afford. Over the course of the festival, I must have had about 30-40 hits, and a quadruple drop just before my last shift on Sunday night. The only feelings I had were an incredible sense of happiness and gratitude, as well as a clarity of mind that I had never before experienced. When I was communicating with other people, all emotional attachments to a specific result were stripped away, and I was seeing things as they were, and not distorted by the usual misperceptions we human usually succumb to when we are unable to distinguish facts from opinions.

At times I had slightly trippy visuals, for example when I was on my litter picking shift, dancing among the crowd, and I left tiny bits of coloured paper, fragments of neon feathers etc. lying where they were (lots of people there were dressed up as different kinds of animals), and the sight of the otherwise clean field gave me the impression of glancing at the Universe, with the bits of colour in between resembling galaxies doing their mystical dance ...

Any other substances I took (for example ketamine, some 2C-I etc.) didn't seem to have much effect on me at all, which shows how strong the overall effect of the acid must have been to mask the effects of those psychedelics  some people there had incredibly intense reactions to those chemicals!

Unlike the common belief that acid makes people mad, I was experiencing exactly the opposite. In fact, the organisers told me that every one of the volunteers had done an amazing job, but that they were particularly impressed with me (and towards the end they even gave me a little bit of money for my efforts!). I know that to be true because I was very aware at all times of how to perform my job in the best possible way, and I was constantly feeding back information about what could be improved (it was only the second year the festival was being held, so obviously not everything was perfect, but I was incredibly impressed with the atmosphere they managed to generate). Obviously I was doing things which would have been considered mad by the uninitiated, but which every intelligent person would easily have recognised as simply being uninhibited.

I have since then stopped smoking, not had any alcohol (except on one occasion  see below), and even weeks after the experience I keep finding myself overwhelmed with happiness and gratitude, to such an extent that I have to fight back the tears in order to not have to re-apply my make-up all the time!  Another positive effect is that at the age of 38, and a lifetime of indecision as to what to do with my life, I have made the decision to study as a psychotherapist, as it gives me great pleasure to help others, and I have been able to put that interest to use on various different occasions. In the past, whenever I had an idea about what might be suitable for me, I always ended up thinking Well, maybe not ... after talking the idea through with friends. This time I am able to implant the idea more firmly in my head, the more I talk about it to friends (including a good friend who took lots of acid during the sixties, and then became a psychotherapist in the 1970s), and I have taken the first steps towards achieving that aim.

How potent the drug is was made very clear to me on another occasion a week later, as I was at a party and I lost my phone after having taken just one single blotter. I had had two pints of cider before (I usually very rarely drink) and it resulted in a lot of anxiety, which I was unable to get rid of all night. I returned home pretty soon afterwards, and it took me hours until I was able to relax enough to sleep, although when things go smoothly I seem to be able to sleep after any amount of acid. Luckily I got hold of the person who found my phone the next morning, which put my mind at ease again. I too have noticed their bitter taste, but I can't think of any chemical which would have such a profound effect on the brain in the kind of doses which fit onto a little bit of paper.

I'd definitely recommend them to anyone who is interested in experiencing the therapeutic effects of high quality LSD, and who has at least a basic understanding of set and setting. Happy tripping!


----------



## Daath (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Love Is The Law....

i highly enjoyed your story.
and I can't wait til people are more like you.

much love <3


----------



## Love Is The Law (Sep 4, 2011)

That's an incredibly nice thing of you to say, HeatlessBBQ, and I very much appreciate it. Life itself is already overwhelmingly amazing, but it is people like you who provide the so-called icing on the cake (although I currently feel more inclined to call it the organic olive paste on the bruschetta) 

I am equally grateful for forums like this one, and the people using it, because it means a lot to me to share these experiences, and to read about what other people have to say. On the other hand, no words could possibly describe what it feels like to have achieved this stage of enlightenment, after having experienced a lifetime of depression, fear, guilt, feelings of inadequacy and inferiority, worries about other people's opinions, addictive behaviour patterns, sexual insecurity, confusion, delusions, anger, shame  to name just a few ... words can be all but an approximation to describe in the best way possible the intricate workings of the human psyche and their result on a person's emotional state. But if just one single person can learn from them and come to their own conclusion that everything is possible if they just want it enough, and they are willing to accept responsibility for their own life, then it was already more than worth it.

Lots of love to all of you.

Every man and every woman is a star!


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Oct 2, 2011)

I ate five of these a wakarusa and they were bomb. Its for sure a different crystal than the family stuff we get from Oregon but still very good. I noticed more of a body effect than I usually get from the WoW. The family WoW seems to produce a more clear minded high and those classic LSD visuals. Someone at All Good explained to me that all this alex grey this summer came from europe and while its still good LSD it may be a different crystal than Im used to eating. Either way I had a great time and totally blasted off on 5 hits of this stuff. 

I am very jealous of all the harvest fest talk in this thread. I want to go sooooooo frickin bad! its an 17 hour drive from where im at so we only make that trip once a year for waka... oh well we are being blessed with a SCI tour so that makes me happy enough


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2011)

^ It's still from family..... but not grateful dead family. 

These are real LSD guys. I'm tired of explaining everything. Ganeshas range from 100-180 ug depending on the batch. I've been told they taste bitter because of the ink, or something that preserves them. I was skeptical as well...... you can mail some to EU to be tested if you don't believe me. They are real, and from the same people that make other bitter tasting blotters that are REAL lsd. I won't say all the types, but you've damn sure heard of em.

It's a different bitterness than RCs.


----------



## joshfanne1000 (Oct 23, 2011)

maganza said:


> Where did u get those? Some guys brought a bunch of those from amsterdam..remember the same pattners and they where called ganesh.
> 
> When i took it we went into an abandoned building and up at the top we could sit on the top of the elevator (on top of the concrete) that had a sort of temple cover above our heads..best sunrise i have ever seen simply amazing stuff..
> 
> i also remember that the birds flying by in the morning looked like blue pixels flying around.


I live in the netherlands, and I got some of those...indeed here they are called ganesha.
I personally find them quite soft. Took them 3.5 in a EXIT festival (0.5 frist, followed by 1 each hour), and i can say that they were quite manageable, with very nice visuals...however, tried only one in another festival, and similar effect...great visual, but very clear mind.
Positively I found them very clean...no amphetamines involved, as on the other hand is quite normal to find in other blotters...for examples the fat freddy's cats!!! 

End of the story, these ones are not so strong ... and who tried perhaps hoffmans (anniversary), fat freddy's cats, or perhaps liquid drops, knows what I am talking about.

Anyway, here it is possible to find also Shivas, and now that these I got are called ganesha, I am curious to see what is the difference, since they claim the shivas to be much stronger.


----------



## NeverStop1972 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a little experience with Molly and never thought I would venture off course but I took advantage of a recent opportunity to try something different. After careful thought and wisdom of those who have gone before me, I took all precautions and set sail. My first thought was it was slightly bitter, nothing a drink of water couldn't fix, and about 30 minutes later I had the onset of giggles like my first bong hit. The shag carpet was amazingly interesting like Mayan writings and every painting I stared at, and I mean STARED, looked like a 3-D hologram on a black light poster board. TV was fun...

Physical sensations were like I never quite knew if I was hot or cold though it was pleasant enough (reminded me of a bad pipezedrine a few times), seemed like I had to pee quite a bit or maybe each visit to the bathroom was like getting lost in the Smithsonian. Toward the end of this voyage, my lower back kinda ached and my leg muscles are kind of tight, though I am hydrated and vitamin-ed pretty well. My vision was amusing to say the least for 12 hrs though now, it's sharp on the come down. Never felt speedy, like I heard others describe. NO appetite for 8 hrs, then ate for my own good though couldn't taste a thing. Then I found out I had accidentally taken 2x more than a newb should, though I survived LOL!

I've heard people describe insight and soul-searching episodes of a voyage, guess I am not different. Got a couple issues out in the open and settled on the spot and now feeling mentally exhausted but not like a Molly hangover where every thought is kinda painful. I feel like my operating system had a reboot and things are actually moving smoother for some reason. 

That being said, I think the voyage is probably best a once or twice a year kind of thing or the ritual just loses it's meaning. I really can't see how someone would want to stay on the voyage non stop. It's too exhausting and you just have to recollect I guess. Thanks for reading this


----------



## hazed06 (Dec 1, 2011)

NeverStop1972 said:


> I have a little experience with Molly and never thought I would venture off course but I took advantage of a recent opportunity to try something different. After careful thought and wisdom of those who have gone before me, I took all precautions and set sail. My first thought was it was slightly bitter, nothing a drink of water couldn't fix, and about 30 minutes later I had the onset of giggles like my first bong hit. The shag carpet was amazingly interesting like Mayan writings and every painting I stared at, and I mean STARED, looked like a 3-D hologram on a black light poster board. TV was fun...
> 
> Physical sensations were like I never quite knew if I was hot or cold though it was pleasant enough (reminded me of a bad pipezedrine a few times), seemed like I had to pee quite a bit or maybe each visit to the bathroom was like getting lost in the Smithsonian. Toward the end of this voyage, my lower back kinda ached and my leg muscles are kind of tight, though I am hydrated and vitamin-ed pretty well. My vision was amusing to say the least for 12 hrs though now, it's sharp on the come down. Never felt speedy, like I heard others describe. NO appetite for 8 hrs, then ate for my own good though couldn't taste a thing. Then I found out I had accidentally taken 2x more than a newb should, though I survived LOL!
> 
> ...


yep that's how it goes!!!!!!


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Dec 1, 2011)

dam thats the coolest looking tabs ive ever seen i love alex grey artwork


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Puffer Fish said:


> I believe YOU should EAT Some LSD* Immediately* SIR !!
> OR ALL is Lost 4 EVER for YOU ... !!
> 
> 
> ...


@throwdo


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Sometimes they use alchol to lay the crystal giving it a taste i have access to ganesh im going to look into it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Sometimes they use alchol to lay the crystal giving it a taste i have access to ganesh im going to look into it


wonder if its the same L...
is it white fluff cystal ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> wonder if its the same L...
> is it white fluff cystal ?


All look into it later got to go to work soon peace and bbq grease


----------

